# Xolo Play Tegra Note listed on Flipkart for Rs 18,990



## quagmire (Dec 6, 2013)

XOLO Play Tegra Note Tablet Price in India - Buy XOLO Play Tegra Note Tablet 16 GB Online - XOLO: Flipkart.com




> Xolo’s Nvidia-based Play Tegra Note is now listed online with a “Coming Soon” tag. Flipkart has listed the 16GB Wi-Fi model at Rs 18,990. The e-store doesn’t mention an availability or shipping date, and will notify interested users via email whenever the device is in stock.
> 
> Nvidia CEO and Co-founder Jen-Hsun Huang had taken the wraps off its latest innovation – the Tegra Note 7 reference platform – at an event in Mumbai yesterday. Here's our take on the first look at the Play Tegra Note. The tablet was expected to be available in October for Rs 16, 999. However, after a no-show for almost two months, looks like it's likely to launch in India just before Christmas.
> 
> ...



- Source


----------



## Superayush (Dec 6, 2013)

Well except for processor I don't see any point of choosing it over nexus 7 2013


----------



## quagmire (Dec 6, 2013)

^
Stylus  

Also an excellent alternative to Samshit Note Series..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2013)

^Everything the better,at least could have been a 8.9" screen.Then no looking back.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, is XOLO a good phone with proper after sales service ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2013)

^It has quite a good no. of A.S.S. centres here at Kolkata.
But,this XOLO Play Tegra is a Tablet,isn't it bubusam?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2013)

And when you are getting tab like Nexus 7 just a bit more money but that is worth it.  I would advise to try and avoid it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Naa I was just gathering some info about the xolo company. It seems they are coming with something new everytime. If I am not wrong, one xolo had Intel processor right ?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Naa I was just gathering some info about the xolo company. It seems they are coming with something new everytime. If I am not wrong, one xolo had Intel processor right ?


Some phones have it not all whole line up to be precise.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> If I am not wrong, one xolo had Intel processor right ?



anything with a X in its name


----------



## quagmire (Dec 8, 2013)

Price now reduced to 17999



^sam, do you think Xolo Play Tegra Note is more VFM than tabs under 25k (including N7 2013) ?


----------



## YogeshCopper (Dec 24, 2013)

xolo hasnt come with anything new they are just selling basic nvdia tegra note in india.the thing is xolo play is terribly overpriced.launching it at 18000 shows xolo's greediness.Google EVGA tegra note its exactly the same and costs $199 while 18000INR translates into approximately $290 and HP slate 7 extreme another tablet with same internals has a decent design.Everything is overpriced in india and I hated google for that and now even indian company which were initially bringing in cheaper phones after getting some attention have started to follow it.Is there any way to get those foreign tablets??? for their american price??


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

YogeshCopper said:


> xolo hasnt come with anything new they are just selling basic nvdia tegra note in india.the thing is xolo play is terribly overpriced.launching it at 18000 shows xolo's greediness.Google EVGA tegra note its exactly the same and costs $199 while 18000INR translates into approximately $290 and HP slate 7 extreme another tablet with same internals has a decent design.Everything is overpriced in india and I hated google for that and now even indian company which were initially bringing in cheaper phones after getting some attention have started to follow it.Is there any way to get those foreign tablets??? for their american price??


Go to US and buy there.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 26, 2013)

Tegra note receiving 4.3 update..

NVIDIA Tegra Note 7 now receiving Android 4.3 update - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^sam, do you think Xolo Play Tegra Note is more VFM than tabs under 25k (including N7 2013) ?



its better than Nexus 7 (2013) in terms of gaming performance & benchmark scores in other areas N7 excels


----------



## quagmire (Dec 27, 2013)

^True. Add the awesome Stylus features. Its VFM for 18k (not sure about A.S.S though).


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Tegra note receiving 4.3 update..
> 
> NVIDIA Tegra Note 7 now receiving Android 4.3 update - GSMArena Blog



update is out

Android 4.3 update for Xolo Tegra Note brings DirectStylus update, always-on HDR


----------

